# Whats my GTO worth?



## Dreamingmisfit03 (Mar 8, 2009)

Hello, I was just wondering (not that I would be selling I was considering it I love the car but I'm 16 and want a sport's car I can show off everyday of the year...or most of the time) what's the MOST I could ask for my GTO and what's the AVERAGE. 

GTO : 

- 1968 ( In the picture )
- 400 Engine (Not the original ; Original size but it's a 400 engine out of a 73' fire bird)
- TRUE GTO (matching VINS) 
- Automatic 
- 61,000 Miles


Original paint color but it was repainted once. Street legal just spent 4,000 to make it that way...it didn't have tail pipes on it when I bought her and some other things needed done..Now it has dualing chrome tail pipes with flowmaster super 44's just came out this year the loudest of the flowmaster's (that I know of). The interior is beautiful all re-done 3 years ago. Start's up really nice. If you are a top quality person yes a few things could be done just come cosmetics that's about it..I believe I got her really cheap 8,000 since my neighbor just bought one same year for 36,000...Although I did pay 4,000 to get it to pass inspection as a matter of fact it's still down having a 68' steering column put in so yeah didn't get her back yet..

I love her so much and I will most likely keep her but..remember guys and girls I'm 16 almost 17. I want a car that is sporty that I can drive pretty much all year round without having to garage it and worry about putting mileage on it..if I was any older and had the money I would deff. keep her I probably will now I'm just wondering... 

My friend which owned over 83 cars in one year he is a crazy car fanatic said that he saw one just like mine and same color needed a few things done to it but nothing major go for 25K at the auction..I don't know if that means anything I was just wondering the most and average amount I could get for mine.

Also, I don't know if anyone saw the movie Twilight but Edward Cullen the one guy in their owned and was driving a 2009 C30 Volvo I'll put the picture link below this.

http://www.cargurus.com/images/2009/02/27/16/43/pic-25325.jpeg

I know it's not the sportiest car but I thought it was pretty sweet..Does anyone else think it is nice?

If not then I would probably consider a 2009 Dodge challenger since they're really sweet and look just like the older ones or close to it.

I'm driving a 1997 Ford Explorer now but I would like to show off a nice sports car everyday .


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

ohh man do you remind me of myself.

I have had quite a few opportunities to sell my car, but never could bring myself to do it, I've turned down 50k once, and a '09 CTSV another time. Both of those were hard, but I pulled out with the GTO still in my name. Personally I really think you need to keep it. I got my car when I was 13 y/o It was road legal by the time I was 17, and it's pretty much done now (i'm 20). I really am not sure what a '68 like yours could be worth, but I would guess a little under 20k.

I drive a '97 ford explorer every day, and have for 4 years. It has 210k miles on the original drivetrain, and the gas mileage is my only complaint. I say keep the explorer and GTO, that's what I did. The c30 is ok, but there are alot cooler cars in that price range. Namely a newer GTO. In the end it will be your decision, but believe me, no car you could get will possibly demand respect in high school like that GTO. Plus think about how bad you WILL regret it someday.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

ahhhh the naivety of youth--sounds like you want an AWD STi or something- try to sell the car to someone who lives far away from you- because you will be kicking yourself in the butt everytime he/she drives by in a classic hot rod and you are rockin the latest played out fast and delirious car that all your friends told you was the sh*t
anyway back to price- the economy is in trouble these days and people are not buying at top dollar plus you dont have original engine I think you would be lucky go get 20k for it- 
if you can hold onto it and it will be worth alot more when the economy turns around


----------



## Dreamingmisfit03 (Mar 8, 2009)

Yeah man I suppose your right but it's still on my mind . I probably won't do it in the end but I was still thinking about it. Yeah my 97' just hit 220K the other day built to last huh? Haha.


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm with Tri Power, I drive an 03 Suburban with 162K on it, it's just getting broken in.

It's paid for which leaves me some bucks for my GTO passion.

That's my economic plan for being able to afford GTOs and it works for me. 

I get my ego piece out of driving the 64 two to three days a week. 

Rickster


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I still have two of mine that I've had since I was a kid. A '65 hartop and a '67 convertible. I enjoy them more and more as time goes on. One thing you have to think about: These cars appreciate in value as time goes on. If you sell one, and buy a new car, it will DEPRECIATE. I paid $1200 for my tripower 4 speed '65, and $1800 for my ragtop. I've been offered 20 times that. What could be better than driving and enjoying a car for 30 years and having it keep and gain value? I remember back in 1990, I sold a really nice red '66 4 speed hardtop to my boss for $6500. (good money at the time) He sold it about 2 years later to buy a new, hotshot 32mb home computer. 4 years later, his PC was worth about 15 bucks. That same '66 was worth about 15,000 bucks. You do the math!!! Enjoy, and you are truly blessed to be able to own a classic GTO at such a young age. Don't WRECK it!!!


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

I had a 65 buick lesabre and a 52 buick special when I was your age. I drove the 66 to school daily. Since my ride wasn't "hot rod" material I didn't get much press out of it. (this was in '92) However, I loved the fact that I was different than everyone else. Everyone except my friend with a 66 396 chevelle. He was popular because of that car. Still, I was the only one he could really talk to about vintage rides and he respected my 355. (even though he beat me constantly) Two upperclasmen had 65 convertible Mustangs. Their cars gained respect for them as well. Besides all that, I'd rather be Vin Diesel in Fast and Furious with the 68 charger than the guy who drives the imports. There's a reason the character drives that car.....muscle+age = experience. I never minded the "motorhead" moniker. Took it as a compliment, actually

Keep it. Immerse yourself into making the car better. Tiny bit by tiny bit. Learn as much as possible about it and you will gain even more respect for it as time goes on.

I wish I had my current ride in High School. Drive it, walk tall and challenge your import-owning classmates to races. Go get some respect...


----------



## Jstreet (Mar 9, 2009)

As far as value, I'd say about $16-18K. If you're considering a newer ride, any of the throwback-styled rides would be cool. Challenger, Mustang GT Convertible would be first on the list here. GTO have the namesake and are mighty fast but don't have the looks, in my opinion. But, you gotta ask yourself, are you a domestic or import guy? I like and respect many imports but will choose American muscle over them almost every time.


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

If you can swing a cheap sports car and keep the GTO, that would be best. You are young however and deserve to make the same mistakes we all did. :lol:

All joking aside- your GTO is an nice investment and is one very very cool ride.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Dreamingmisfit03 said:


> Yeah man I suppose your right but it's still on my mind . I probably won't do it in the end but I was still thinking about it. Yeah my 97' just hit 220K the other day built to last huh? Haha.




Keep the goat and as noted above, keep working on it bit-by-bit to make it better. I wish I had the 1967 GTO that I had in the early 70s today. Paid a whole $1,000 for it and sold it for $1,000. Bought another one a little over a year ago, and believe me, I paid a boatload more for it. Geeteeohguy is right about these beauties at least holding their value, even in today's screwy economic times. Keep the GTO and buy a dependable daily driver. Good luck.


----------



## busaben (Oct 30, 2008)

you will get alot more attention in your gto than you will ever get in a new car, its not like you can just go out and get another one if you want to go back. keep it before you make a decision you WILL end up regretting


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm not sure if i just got a REALLY good deal but i got a 69 original engine and trans. Automatic, w/air, and hideaways for 18,500.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Musicmike927 said:


> I'm not sure if i just got a REALLY good deal but i got a 69 original engine and trans. Automatic, w/air, and hideaways for 18,500.


Post some pix.


----------



## Musicmike927 (Feb 22, 2009)




----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice ride!


----------



## royboy74 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm pretty young myself (25) and all the superchargers and "cool" body kits will never amount to the fun I am having restoring a true classic!!! It sounds cooler, looks cooler, and is waaaaaaaaaay faster... Plus, like they said earlier, my '74 will be worth 2 imports when I’m done... and it's no where near as desirable as your GTO. jmho...


----------

